

IPhone 4 antenna Testing - dawson
http://www.paconsulting.com/our-thinking/pa-consulting-group-iphone-antenna-test-results/

======
dawson
For those wanting a more light-hearted summary, it can be found on YouTube
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juytk2OA4GI>

